

The World Cup Goes High-Tech - anderzole
http://gizmodo.com/5482101/the-world-cup-goes-high+tech

======
wendroid
I' m not signing up to post there but just so you know: Association Football
doesn't have "rules", they are adjudicated by an "umpire". Soccer has a
"referee" ipso facto it has "laws".

[http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/affederation/federation/81/4...](http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/affederation/federation/81/42/36/lawsofthegameen.pdf)

